# DIY Juice "class"



## GG1 (13/11/16)

Hi everyone, I am new to the world of Vaping and am wondering if someone would be prepared to host a DIY juice making class and maybe include making coils? A suggestion would be that the attendees purchase a "kit" at the class to use to make their own juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (13/11/16)

Purely based on my own opinion and experience (or lack thereof) realising we all have different perspectives.

Its a cool idea, but if you can pour brandy and coke or even a beer shandy, you can mix ejuice. The only difference is in the details and the precision.

Rather find someone that knows how to mix/build a coil and offer to buy them a drink or cofee in exchange for sharing their knowledge.

Just my 10c worth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GG1 (13/11/16)

Thanks for feedback, it's appreciated. I guess I thought it will be a cool way for newbies / tinklers to meet and learn and could also be a business opportunity for someone to earn some money...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (13/11/16)

GG1 said:


> Thanks for feedback, it's appreciated. I guess I thought it will be a cool way for newbies / tinklers to meet and learn and could also be a business opportunity for someone to earn some money...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well a meet 'n mix could be fun... Somewhere in between a class and a social event.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GG1 (13/11/16)

You could even mix your brandy and coke while "mixing" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## igor (13/11/16)

I'd be keen on something like this also. While read and try works, Nothing beats hands on with someone who knows what they're doing.
Plus you get to meet new people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (13/11/16)

Maybe I can get you started. 
*DIY :
Ingredients* - you need four basic ingredients
1) Vegetable glycerine (VG)
2) Propylene glycol (PG)
3) Flavourings (concentrated flavours)
4) Nicotine (only if you want to add this)

1, 2 and 4 are referred to as base ingredients.

The ingredients could be purchased from vendors listed (on the main page) like Vapour Valley, Blck Vapour, The Flavour Mill, Clyrolinx but to mention a few. VG can also be purchased at your local chemist but I find it easier to purchase all my base ingredients from one company (Clyrolinx being the cheapest atm) and my flavourings from another (I use Vapour Valley because they in my area).

*Recipes*
There a thousands available on the net but I would advise you to look at the recipes on this forum simply because they are good to excellent and have been made from locally available flavourings. @Andre has made it very convenient by creating flavour categories for a variety of recipes like tobacco, beverages, deserts and so on.
You will need a calculator to help you with the volumes needed to make a 10,30 or 50ml bottle of juice. You will have to do this because most recipes provide you with percentages that you can now type into the calculator with other information like the ratio of PG/VG and then amount of nicotine you want to use but this will all become clearer once you see the setup of the calculator. I use a simple one called "Ejuice me up" which can be downloaded for free here : http://ejuice.breaktru.com/

The PG/VG ratio's work as follows :
PG is more fluid (colourless and tasteless) but provides the throat hit experience. It is a excellent solvent for many organic compounds and is completely water-soluble and hence why it is also used in ejuice.
VG is thicker and provides more clouds (vapour) and has a sweetness to it but nothing bacteria will feed on.

When you use a setup with a RDA (dripper) then most of the times a mix of 70/30 (vg/pg) is used.
When you use a setup with RTA or RDTA where juice flow is controlled by smaller opening then a 60/40 or 50/50 mix is often used since the fluidity of the ejuice is more and can more easily reach the wick (cotton).

*Materials for mixing*
You could use a variety of injections with a blunt needlepoint to measure your volumes but this is time consuming.
I would strongly suggest getting a digital scale (accurate to two decimals after the comma) since this will provide you with way less stress than the injection approach. I just pop a empty bottle onto the scale, zero it and then add all my ingredients one by one BUT always zeroing between them.
A glass beaker (for larger volumes of 100 - 500ml) or empty bottles (20-50ml) is also something you would need.
Always keep some toilet paper handy since messing is inevitable.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## GG1 (13/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Maybe I can get you started.
> *DIY :
> Ingredients* - you need four basic ingredients
> 1) Vegetable glycerine (VG)
> ...



Thanks @KZOR - so much info! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

Excellent information @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (14/11/16)

I wouldn't attend a DIY class as I feel I've alrady paid my fees to the school of Hard Knocks. Ain't much a DIY teacher can show me that I haven't already figured out either A - the hard way or B - through advise on this forum.

A DIY meet? Now thats something I'd attend in a heart beat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/11/16)

maybe a DIY whatsapp group? if you too lazy to come here to check for information?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/11/16)

Greyz said:


> I wouldn't attend a DIY class as I feel I've alrady paid my fees to the school of Hard Knocks. Ain't much a DIY teacher can show me that I haven't already figured out either A - the hard way or B - through advise on this forum.
> 
> A DIY meet? Now thats something I'd attend in a heart beat.



I Agree with @Greyz on this one. There is so much information on this forum and on the net that you can literally home school yourself with great success. There are videos on the basics like mixing by weight or volume, analysis and descriptions of most of the concentrates, even live mixing sessions that you can just follow if you into that type of thing.

I do get the social aspect you described @GG1, and that's why I get together with some buds once a month and have a mixing sesh. It's so amazing to mix up some recipes we accumulated since the last mix and try them out together and discuss what we taste, what we like about it or how we can make it better. 

Very cool idea though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

